# Recommend a professional photo printer



## heavenlymom (Nov 25, 2008)

I am going to purchase a printer to print my own portraits at my studio but would like some input on this before I make my purchase. I am looking at Canon printers but it doesn't have to be Canon. I would like the best quality that will print up to to a 8x10 and as small as a wallet. Plus something where the ink isn't to expensive to purchase. 
Any suggestions or recommendations on what to purchase.
Thanks!


----------



## visualpoetry (Nov 26, 2008)

www.michiganphoto.com
www.whcc.com


----------



## SpeedTrap (Nov 26, 2008)

Don't print your own photos for customers, that is my advice.
Use a lab. It will probably cost less than High Quality paper, Ink and Printer.

People come to photographers because we study and perfect our craft to produce the best quality results.  Professional labs work the same way.  They use the best people and highest quality equipment to produce higher quality than you can print from home.

I would second the recomendation above for www.whcc.com


----------



## icassell (Nov 26, 2008)

Any high quality ink-jet will use pigment based inks ... your ink costs will soon outstrip your printer cost.  I thought of buying one, but settled for a less expensive Canon IP6700D which I found cheap at Staples.  It does a nice job, but not pro grade --

I would send your prints out.

If you want a good discussion of advantages/disadvantages of  printers, there is an excellent one in this book (an excellent book, BTW):

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Mastering-Digital-Black-Black-White/dp/1598633759/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1227737765&sr=8-1[/ame]


----------



## PhotosByAndy (Nov 27, 2008)

I have an HP B9180 printer that will do up to 13x19 for customers that have to have it now.  Other than that, everything goes through my lab.  Cheaper and more consistent (no bronzing/banding or any other inkjet problems).


----------



## heavenlymom (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks guys! I am not wanting one to print regular portraits for my customers.  I know nothing about printing lol so that wouldn't be in my best interest. I am wanting one that is wireless so I can take it with me on Holiday sessions when I do certain specials at businesses where people get the portrait right then and there for instant satisfaction.


----------

